# So much confidence it's ridiculous!



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm so confident in myself, it's not even funny! I don't know what happened though. Some might know about my goal to get a girlfriend before I'm 21. Ever since I decided on that goal, little by little my confidence is just starting to go through the roof! 

The whole last year at the university I was the creepy quiet guy that sat by himself and didn't talk to anyone. Now I'm talking with nearly anyone I'd like to! Like I said a bunch of times before, less than a month ago I was completely terrified of talking to girls. I just couldn't do it, would continuously mess up if I tried, stumble over my words, didn't know what to say and was incredibly nervous. Now I can talk to nearly any girl I'd like to.

Today was my first language class (I live in a non-English speaking country and I'm not a local). Everybody was completely new there. With my new found confidence I already talked with nearly everyone. Furthermore, there was this one incredibly beautiful girl that came in. I don't grade people by looks, but because I've been hanging out with this guy that sometime forces me to evaluate how somebody looks, I'd give her at least an 8 out of 10. I decided to talk with her and everything went stupendously well. Like I sat in a completely opposite corner of her, because I came in the earliest, she came in really late, and during the break I had a great conversation with her. After the class, because I was so damn confident, I straight up told her "from now on we have to sit next to each other during our language courses". These were my first words to her after the class ended. Normally I would think long and hard about how to imply that I'd like to sit next to her without saying I'd like to sit next to her. This time I just straight up told her. You know what here answer was? She said sure with a big smile. 

Now my confidence is sky high. I feel as if I could bench press cars, rip planes in half, jump off of the highest building in the world and survive, go to a boxing match against Manny Pacquiao and knock him out in the first round, beat LeBron James in a basketball game of one on one, make a blind man see, make a deaf man hear, invent a time travelling machine, walk on water. I've never been as confident in myself as I am right now. Also, because of that surge of confidence, it's incredibly easy to interact with others and I don't get nervous at all, which is completely new. I just hope that this confidence won't go away really quickly, because I've never felt happier in my life. I'm not saying that I beat SA, but I'm going in the right direction. Just about 2 months ago I was in a really deep depression, but now I'm on an incredible high.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

You forgot about curing cancer :/ lol. I'm so glad you found confidence within yourself. Always keep your chin up, and don't let anything roll you back to the initial step again. You've changed. For good. Congratulations.


----------



## TazExprez (May 14, 2013)

This is an excellent post that gives hope to those of us suffering from SA. I have no idea how you changed, but I've listened to many motivational speakers throughout the years, and what you did reminded me of something Earl Shoaff said in a speech. Mr. Shoaff talked about "planting seeds" for the things you wanted, and that eventually these would come true. I think he said that once you "planted the seed" your subconscious mind would take care of it, or something to that effect. Maybe your determination to accomplish something by a certain point provided all the motivation you needed in order to change. Your subconscious mind got the ball rolling, and the snowball effect took over, and now you are on fire.

Anyway, congratulations and I hope you keep it up! If you ever feel your like your confidence is starting to wear thin, just remember the old days, and how you hated the feelings you had back then. Talk yourself up and remind yourself of what you've become. This is the new you that you prefer and love. Face any past demons, kill them, and bury them in unmarked graves that you'll never find. Happiness comes within, so you have to try your best to be happy and ward off any depressive thoughts.


----------



## Pieter1992 (May 4, 2013)

How did you change like this? I want to know! 
I'm just like you, i hope one day i can change aswell


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats dude, that's awesome


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the kind responses!


Pieter1992 said:


> How did you change like this? I want to know!
> I'm just like you, i hope one day i can change aswell


This is something I can't really explain  Like I said, maybe until a month ago, I was scared of talking with absolutely anyone, especially if that anyone was a girl. Now, I created a thread in the Goal Setting forum about how I'd like to get a girlfriend before I'm 21. I've never had a girlfriend in my whole entire life, hell, I've never had a friend that was a girl in my entire life! Ever since I set that goal, everything started to get better and better. That's probably because I'm the kind of person that likes to set goals for himself and try to achieve them. Whenever I thought I should get something, I'd become obsessed about it, and do anything in my power until I achieved it, all of my fears would go straight out the window. However, I have never set a goal for myself of meeting new people or trying to get a girlfriend before. I don't know, maybe I'm just weird like that 

Another big reason of my change is the fact that my acne has nearly completely disappeared. My SA started at the time when I started getting acne, which was when I was about 10. People used to look at me as if I was a freak, I started to be afraid of talking with anyone, going outside, so I'd just stay in the most quiet places. Last year I still had pretty bad acne, but now it's basically all gone. Because of that I don't feel as ugly. Because I don't feel ugly, I feel more confident in myself. Because I feel more confident, my SA is starting to slowly disappear. It's just that I'm really happy to be able to communicate with others like a normal person. I still am way too shy to talk to a group of girls. I still am way too shy to answer the questions I know the answers to at my uni (participation is not required for the grades). I still am way too shy to try and talk to a girl in public places like shops. However, I do actually feel like I'm getting better and am heading in the right direction.

My best advice to you is to not be terrified of talking with other people. If you go to some sort of a club, school, job, chances are those people will be really friendly towards you and only really huge a**holes will straight up reject you.


----------



## Pieter1992 (May 4, 2013)

thanks man!

Today i actually talked to 3 different people in my class.. (2 of them i know , more or less  But i'd barely talk to them) And indeed, they were all nice! I'm a little bit proud of myself haha. But... unfortunatly no girls between those 4 persons. Idk, something is still stopping me.
but normally i'd just sit all alone , so it's an improvement 
i'm just not sure if i'll do this all the time now (probably not).. Tomorrow i'll end up sitting alone again -_-

lol, i shouldn't post this here, this is your thread not mine


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Pieter1992 said:


> thanks man!
> 
> Today i actually talked to 3 different people in my class.. (2 of them i know , more or less  But i'd barely talk to them) And indeed, they were all nice! I'm a little bit proud of myself haha. But... unfortunatly no girls between those 4 persons. Idk, something is still stopping me.
> but normally i'd just sit all alone , so it's an improvement
> ...


No, don't stop now! You see, people were nice to you! Nothing bad happened! You probably had a pretty good time in school because of that as well! Just force yourself out of your comfort zone and make yourself talk to anyone. Go out with a goal that no matter what, you'll talk with someone. Have a goal to not be the guy that always sits alone in class anymore. If you're still weary of talking with girls, then talk to guys for the time being. I'm telling you, if you keep up those conversations and don't give up, you'll get more confidence after which you'll just automatically approach girls without thinking too much about it. You already achieved a huge goal. The worst part is being afraid of talking with someone because you're afraid they'll reject you. You already know that chances of that happening are really low. Let me repeat, don't give up now!


----------



## Pieter1992 (May 4, 2013)

ah dammit. I didn't do anything today. i wanted to but i couldn't. The people behind me were talking and i wanted to talk with them but 1. i had no idea what to say and 2. i didn't want to interrupt them.. 
I find it extremly difficult to just interrupt people , they all seem busy (and then there is me ^^ ).

But monday i'm gonna try again.
Also, i know that the chance of being rejected is low and here in my room saying i'll talk to somebody monday for sure is sooo easy but when i'm there it's still hard.


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

Dude that's good, I have been feeling the same ever since I started my youtube channel.


----------



## david87 (Sep 29, 2013)

Congratulations to the OP on your new found confidence, may it long continue!


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Radical But Legal said:


> Now my confidence is sky high. I feel as if I could bench press cars, rip planes in half, jump off of the highest building in the world and survive, go to a boxing match against Manny Pacquiao and knock him out in the first round, beat LeBron James in a basketball game of one on one, make a blind man see, make a deaf man hear, invent a time travelling machine, walk on water. I've never been as confident in myself as I am right now. Also, because of that surge of confidence, it's incredibly easy to interact with others and I don't get nervous at all, which is completely new. I just hope that this confidence won't go away really quickly, because I've never felt happier in my life. I'm not saying that I beat SA, but I'm going in the right direction. Just about 2 months ago I was in a really deep depression, but now I'm on an incredible high.


Love this!!!  Congrats! I feel the same my confidence is skyrocketing. And it's not just random mood swings, I am so confident and happy with myself and my life!!! And I feel like even if something goes badly I'm still strong enough now to cope!!!


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

It's so great to read this, because I recognize some things in your story, and I'm 20 years old too. I'm really curious about how you did it, or even more important: about your life attitude. I'm currently in a phase where I can go both ways: either moving forward towards feeling alive, or drop into a negative spiral of depression and other bad stuff.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Good to hear OP. I found myself to be in a similar position as you in highschool. At one point, i could talk to anyone with absolutely no problem. But now in college, i have regressed into the person i used to be that had no friends and talked to nobody. I have tried setting goals, and saying, i will talk to x or do x tomorrow, but each time the moment is right, i will chicken out and make some excuse like "talking to x won't make me feel any better, "it is cool to have no friends, or "my time for being talkative ended after highschool". Lately i have been thinking of all the people i talked to in highschool, and how fearless i had become, and comparing that to where i am now is super depressing. Op, can you pm me and possibly give me some pointers?


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey i think i remember reading this story on reddit. Was that you? This is just awesome and inspirational as hell.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Str said:


> It's so great to read this, because I recognize some things in your story, and I'm 20 years old too. I'm really curious about how you did it, or even more important: about your life attitude. I'm currently in a phase where I can go both ways: either moving forward towards feeling alive, or drop into a negative spiral of depression and other bad stuff.


Well, my life attitude changed from always being negative to trying to always stay positive. I know it sounds really cliche, but that helps a lot. The biggest change was approaching other people. When I used to think negatively about what will happen, I would be too afraid to start a conversation with anyone. Now I simply don't think about it too much and go for it as soon as possible, before I have time to let my bad thoughts stop me. That's basically it. And you know what, nothing horrible has happened yet. Well, maybe I got kinda rejected by one girl I was hitting on, but it wasn't even hard for me to take it. I honestly thought rejection from a girl would feel much worse, but it doesn't. So just stop overthinking everything, stop thinking negatively, do what you want to do and you'll be fine.


PersonPersoning said:


> Hey i think i remember reading this story on reddit. Was that you? This is just awesome and inspirational as hell.


It definitely wasn't me. I don't use reddit. Still, thanks for the compliment!


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

did you use somekind of magical pill? o.o the kinda stuff you describe is what im hoping happened to me one day


----------



## lesedwards (Oct 7, 2013)

You reached God mode. Congrats!


----------



## Whywontyoutalktome (Feb 28, 2013)

lol at God Mode!


----------



## heyhey (Nov 6, 2013)

good luck in life! dude, now that you are confident, go out and have an awesome time!


----------

